# Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?



## Phil2572 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe Leser,
Ich angle meistens am RHKanal und das auf Rotaugen und Brassen.
Ich angle mit einer Feederrute und mit einer Schlaufenmontage und einer 0.16 Schnur.
Das Vorfach ist 1m lang und wen die Fische nicht beißen
verkürze ich es immer um 10 cm.Dazu benutze ich einen 16 Harken und zwei Maden oder eine Manden Caster combi.
Wie ich das Futter anfeuchten muss weiß ich auch ich gebe noch ein paar Lockstoffe dazu um die Fische zum Platz zu locken. 
Dann geht es los ich werfe fünf volle körbe nacheinander rein und beim sechsten mach ich den Harken dran und ich angle in der mitte des Kanals. Dann heißt es warten aber meist fange ich nur ein oder 2 kleine Rotaugen was mach ich den falsch.;+;+;+;+;+;+|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

mfg Phil


----------



## Hannoi1896 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Also da gibt es eine ganze ganze Menge Faktoren, die auf den Fangerfolg einwirken. Hier mal nur ein paar Möglichkeiten. 

1. Das Vorfach verkürzt man eigentlich nur, wenn die Fische sehr gut beißen. Bei vorsichtigen bzw. gar keinen Bissen würde ich ein 70-100cm langes Vorfach wählen. 

2. Was nimmst du für ein Futter? Vielleicht solltest du es auch erstmal ohne Lockstoffe probieren, da diese bei Überdosierung auch ne Scheuchwirkung haben.

3. ES SIND KEINE FISCHE DA!!!!! Vielleicht solltest du deine Platzwahl überdenken.

4. Du bekommst die Bisse einfach nicht mit.

5. Du wirfst nicht genau genug und das Futter verteilt sich auch einen zu großen Raum.

6. Einfach schlechte Tage erwischt, an denen die Fische nicht beißen wollten.

7. Wechsel mal den Köder, vielleicht hilfts.


Ferndiagnosen sind aber immer schwer und es könnte auch an was ganz anderem liegen. Am wichtigsten ist aber die Platzwahl und ich denke , dass es auch an dieser liegen wird.


----------



## Vaermlandandi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich Hannoi anschließen, hinzufügen würde ich noch:
- füttere erst mal drei Kugeln ohne Korb, dann ca 30min warten, dann den ersten Korb mit Haken
- probiere mal dunkles Futter (in Brandenburg derzeit der Burner!)
- Lockstoffe weglassen (Scheuchwirkung!) , wie vom Hannoi empfohlen
- nimm mal z.B. nur Maden (mit Madenkleber) zum anfüttern, dann ein Korb mit Maden und Zwieback hinterher
- Platzwahl (versuche es mal auf dem ersten Kanalabsatz)
- Fütter Dir mal 3 verschiedene Stellen an, um zu testen wo mehr geht
- an welchen Stellen angeln die anderen?

Ich selber füttere im Kanal sehr zaghaft an, i.d.R. reicht eine Kugel Anfutter (dunkel mit Maden), dann einen Korb mit Maden und Zwieback, Haferflocken hinterher.

Versuch´s mal, viel Glück und Petri


----------



## Bronni (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Hallo,
    ich beginne mit Vorfachlängen von 50 cm. Im Kanal nutze ich ausschließlich dunkles Futter. Entweder fische ich hinter der Steinschüttung (hängerträchtig) oder mitten in der Fahrt.
    Meine Futtermischungen bestehen fast ausschließlich aus Fertigfuttern von Browning, zwar etwas teurer, aber gut. Browning hat eine Futterfibel im Netz, dort findest Du passende Rezepte für den Kanal usw. Versuche es mal, der Erfolg wird sich dann auch hoffentlich einstellen.

  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## Angelzwerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Hallo!
Ich hätte auch noch was zu ergänzen:
Siebst du dein Futter? Sieben ist nämlich besser, weil du dann im Futter keine Klumpen hast. Denn durch diese kleinen Klumpen werden die Fische schnell gesättigt und nehmen den Hakenköder meistens nicht.
Vielleicht bekommst du die Bisse aber auch einfach nur nicht mit, weil die Schnur eine zu starke Dehnung hat. In diesem Fall wäre es sinnvoll, auf eine dünne, geflochtene umzusteigen.
MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## Phil2572 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Hallo liebe Angler danke das ihr mir so zahlreichetipps gegeben hab.
1.Ich benutze ein futter von Browning "Big Roach"oder "G5 Scotthorne"von Marcel van den eynde diese Futtermischungen sind auch sehr dunkel gehalten.
2.Köder wechsel mach ich auch ich nehme mal Pinkis oder Caster oder auch Maden
3.Das ich nicht genau treffe stimmt aber ich werfe alle 10 minuten neues Futter nach .
4.Selbst verständlich siebe ich das Futter auch .
5. Ich benutze eine 0.16 Hauptschnur.
Es wäre toll wen ihr mir noch ein paar tipps und tricks geben könntet  

mfg Phil


----------



## Pikebite (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*



Phil2572 schrieb:


> H
> 3.Das ich nicht genau treffe stimmt aber ich werfe alle 10 minuten neues Futter nach .
> 
> 
> mfg Phil



Klemm am besten die Schnur nach dem ersten Wurf in den Schnurclip. So musst du nur noch in die richtige Richtung werfen und brauchst dir um die Länge der Würfe keinen Kopp mehr zu machen.


----------



## FISHHARD (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

...ne 16er Hauptschnur in den Schnurclip zu clippen halte ich persönlich für nicht so toll...das macht die Mono nicht lange mit in der Stärke und ist an der Stelle schnell im A....
Ich mache ein selbstgeknotetes feines Stipp -Gummi über den Rollenkern nach em ich den Köder auf Weite gebracht habe...das feine Gummi puffert die Würfe optimal ab und die feine Schnur hatt keinerlei Beschädigungen !

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Pikebite (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> ...ne 16er Hauptschnur in den Schnurclip zu clippen halte ich persönlich für nicht so toll...das macht die Mono nicht lange mit in der Stärke und ist an der Stelle schnell im A....
> Ich mache ein selbstgeknotetes feines Stipp -Gummi über den Rollenkern nach em ich den Köder auf Weite gebracht habe...das feine Gummi puffert die Würfe optimal ab und die feine Schnur hatt keinerlei Beschädigungen !
> 
> Gruß Fishhard



Ist natürlich ein Argument, seine 16er Schnur hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Ich fische am Rhein, da hat Feedern mit ner 16er Schnur und 150er Körben eher was von Hammerwerfen (...und fliegt und fliegt) :q:q:q


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Jo - Futterkörbe fliegen ohne Schnur am weitesten 
Doofe Frage eines Unwissenden... Du schreibst, dass Du "mittendrin" angelst. Wie breit und wie tief ist der Kanal? Sprich: wie viel Platz ist in der Fahrrinne, wenn da ein Binnenschiff langtuggert?
Wir haben an der Weser immer direkt an der Kante geangelt, und die Fischies fangen Schiffe toll (kommt Schiff, kommt Fisch ) Anders, wenn das zu eng ist und die Schraube quasi schon im Dreck wühlt... Ggf. hilft dann ein "kürzer" werfen!


----------



## aalangler97 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Hallo, 

da muss ich Franky recht geben ich habe auch schon des öfteren am RHkanal geangelt auf Brassen und Rotaugen zu erst würde ich nicht in die soweit in die Mitte werfen und relativ am Rand angeln und zu der Platz wahl ich habe schon öfters die Erfahrung machen dürfen das es gestern noch an den Platz gut ging und den nächsten Tag kam auch nur noch ein zwei Fische.#6


----------



## Obi Wan (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch beim Feedern im Kanal ?*

Als erstes würde ich mir die 16ner schnur runter machen erstens wie schon erwähnt nicht so gut im schnurklipp den du brauchst um immer die selbe stelle zu treffen!
Zweitens ist das mit alle 10 min nen korb nachzulegen in der ersten std gut danach solltes du etwas mehr zeitfenster einbauen das wasser hat noch nicht die temperatur und die fische sind schnell satt!!!
Drittens wenn der kanal befahren wird wovon ich ausgehe versuch es mal nicht umbedingt in der mitte da ist es zwar schön tief aber dein futter ist auch ruck zuck weg und wo treibt es hin an den rand bzw an die kante wo sich die fische es dann weg holen!!
hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen 
gruß dirk


----------

